# Punch 4020ix specs



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

May someone please let me know the specs of the Rockford Fosgate Punch 4020ix specs on them. I am just interested in the rms power it does 

4 channel in 4 ohm
4 channel in 2 ohm
2 channel bridged in 4 ohm

Thank you,
Shalom,
Ebrahim


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

You mean 4020dsm
20 x 4 @ 4 OHMS, 30 x 4 @ 2 OHMS,60 x 2 @ ohm bridged


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

Is that amp any good?


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Very good sound quality but lack a bit of power. Its old so maybe should have maintenance done.


----------

